# New bridge rubble



## chased4184 (Jan 6, 2017)

Anybody know where they are dumping the new bridge rubble. I thought I heard they were putting it right outside the pass?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

No, it is approx 8 miles out near the Ocean Wind. Maybe a few other unknown spots also.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

There is already a thread for this under the piers and bridges section, It has all the info.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It not 8 miles out from pass. It's 8 miles SE from the Sea buoy SE of the Freighter. Leave it alone untill next summer and it will have some good fish on it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

There is gonna be a ton of lost anchors out there.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/wheres-old-3-mile-bridge-going-925442/


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> There is gonna be a ton of lost anchors out there.


Gas money Dude. Just put you phone number on your anchors and when I find them you get a discount.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lolzzzzzzzz


----------

